# Adding a new foundationless box. Top or bottom?



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would let them draw out a little more comb and get a little crowded before adding the second box. Maybe when you have 8 frames fully drawn.

Move a frame or two from the first box up, and insert foundationless frames in the slots where you pulled the frames from box 1. Maybe put them into positions 2 and 8. The two you move up to the new box will give the bees a ladder to start drawing out the new frames.

New foundationless between brood comb rarely gets messed up in my limited experience.

Having my first harvest this weeked. Two colonies - both seven 8 frame mediums tall. Started with only one frame with foundation each as packages last spring. 3 supers cured ready to go this week, soon there will be 3 more.


----------

